# Question on gh dosing for a woman.



## Gt500face (Sep 5, 2017)

What's up brothers? I haven't posted in a while but have a question that I'm sure someone here can answer. A friend who doesn't compete but is in great shape is asking about gh for antiaging purposes and just plain curious about it was asking what proper dosage would be. Any advice would be helpful. Thanks 

gt


----------



## stonetag (Sep 6, 2017)

My wife used 2iu's/day, and that dose seemed to be the general consensus.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 13, 2018)

I agree 2 ius


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2018)

mikephilip said:


> 2iu evening but it would be better if you explain body type...



Humanoid? Not really sure what you mean. It's a human female.


----------



## john210 (Jan 19, 2018)

Gt500face said:


> What's up brothers? I haven't posted in a while but have a question that I'm sure someone here can answer. A friend who doesn't compete but is in great shape is asking about gh for antiaging purposes and just plain curious about it was asking what proper dosage would be. Any advice would be helpful. Thanks
> 
> gt



0.5-1.5IU's per day. Never more than 2IU's per day.


----------

